# comment initialiser un ipod qui etait sous pc?



## yabr (1 Novembre 2006)

je possede un ipod shuffle 1 go et à l'epoque je l'avais mis sur mon pc

maintenand je voudrai le mettre sous mon mac et je n'y arrive pas

comment faire pour effacer dans cet ipod tout son passé pour repartir sur un ipod neuf??

quand je le branche ,un message me dit qu'il y a une version plus recente des drivers ipod,on me demande mon identifiant et mot de passe,je donne ceux de mon mac(ceux que j'utilise pour onyx par ex) et il me dit que le mot de passe est faux !

qu'en dites vous??


----------



## whereismymind (1 Novembre 2006)

Clic sur annuler quand tu as ce message, et ensuite fait une restauration et il te le mets en format Apple normalement.


----------



## HmJ (1 Novembre 2006)

... on procede a la restauration depuis iTunes, n'est-ce pas *whereismymind* ?


----------



## whereismymind (1 Novembre 2006)

Depuis iTunes 7, pourquoi ....?


----------



## melaure (1 Novembre 2006)

Tu peux aussi télécharger le programme de mise à jour de l'iPod sur le site d'Apple. Il contient plusieurs versions de patches et pour tout les modèles. Cherche dans support sur apple.fr


----------



## HmJ (2 Novembre 2006)

Oui, mais en meme temps on est sous Mac, donc optons pour la simplicite. Si tu branches ton iPod et que iTunes est lance, il te proposera la mise a jour. Sinon, tu peux toujours lancer le module Software Update d'OS X, et il te proposera la mise a jour.

On peut toujours bien entendu proceder autrement.


----------

